# 5. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon



## Saarschleife (23. Januar 2009)

Jetzt Startplatz sichern!

Endlich ist es soweit. Die Online-Anmeldung für den *5. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon am 31. Mai 2009 *ist ab sofort freigeschaltet.

Auch 2009 ist der Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon wieder ein Wertungslauf
zum MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz und zum holländischen RWP-Marathon-Cup.

*Neu: 2009 erstmals mit Rundendurchfahrt bei der Langstrecke*


----------



## Saarschleife (27. März 2009)

Am Samstag den 04. April 2009 findet die Besichtigungstour der SBM-Strecken statt. Es werden die Kurzstrecke (39km / 900hm) und die Mitteldistanz (55km / 1.400hm) befahren. Auf jeder Distanz wird es eine langsame (13-15km/h) und eine schnellere (17-19km/h)Gruppe geben.

Start: Cloef-Atrium Orscholz
Uhrzeit: 13.00 Uhr Mitteldistanz; 13.30 Uhr Kurzstrecke

Wie gewohnt wird es in Saarhölzbach eine kleine Verpflegungsstation geben - Bitte trotzdem unbedingt ausreichend eigene Verpflegung und Ersatzmaterial mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ohne jetzt einen eigenen Thread erstellen zu wollen, hänge ich mich einfach mal hier ran.

Bin für o.g. Event bereits für die *Kurzstrecke gemeldet*, kann den Start jedoch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Muskelfaserriss) leider nicht wahrnehmen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch noch starten möchte und diesen Platz besetzen würde. 

*Bitte um kurze PN, damit ich dann alles weitere in die Wege leiten kann* !

Gruß und weiterhin eine verletzungsfreie Vorbereitung!

popeye


----------



## DeLocke (4. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand die GPS Daten der 39km Strecke?

Ich konnte am 4. April leider nicht würde aber gern die nächsten Tage die Strecke mal abfahren!

Danke!


----------



## atlas (4. Mai 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Hat jemand die GPS Daten der 39km Strecke?
> 
> Ich konnte am 4. April leider nicht würde aber gern die nächsten Tage die Strecke mal abfahren!
> 
> Danke!



Hallo

Da würd ich doch glatt Interresse ammelden.Würdest du mich evendudel mitnehmen?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## DeLocke (5. Mai 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da würd ich doch glatt Interresse ammelden.Würdest du mich evendudel mitnehmen?
> 
> ...



Klar kann ich tun, wobei du glaub etwas schneller bist als ich. Was ich (wir) halt brauchen wären die GPS Daten der Strecke.

Ich schreib mal ne Mail!


----------



## DeLocke (5. Mai 2009)

Also die GPS Daten der mittleren Strecke (58km) habe ich gefunden.


----------



## fissenid (5. Mai 2009)

HallO!

dann fahrt die 58 km Strecke ab, und wenn du unten an der Saar bist, fahre direkt über die Brücken nach Saarhölzbach und nicht mehr am Wolfsbach entlang wieder nach oben.....

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/pdf/2009_01_20_Streckenkarte_neu.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Pflichtveranstaltung! Bin dabei! 
Fahre das erste Mal Mitteldistanz


----------



## Saarschleife (25. Mai 2009)

Noch 200 Startplätze frei!  1.000 Teilnehmer registriert 



Am heutigen Vormittag ist die 1.000er Marke bei unserer Anmeldung gefallen. 

Bis zum Teilnehmerlimit von 1.200 Bikern sind noch 200 Plätze frei - Also jetzt Startplatz sichern! 



Rahmenprogramm: Newcomerband SCUZZ live bei unserer Pastaparty am Samstag 



Samstag 30. Mai 2009 

17.00 - 19.00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe & Nachmeldung (Nachmeldegebühr: 5) 

19.30 - 23.00 Uhr Pastaparty 

19.30 - 20.00 Uhr Halbfinale Bitburger Pannen-König ...mehr 

20.00 - 20.30 Uhr Streckenpräsentation auf der großen Leinwand 

20.30 - 21.00 Uhr Finale & Siegerehrung Bitburger Pannen-König 

Ab 21.00 Uhr Newcomerband SCUZZ live im Bistro Mirabell 



Sonntag 31. Mai 2009 

07.30 bis 1 Std. vor dem jew. Start Nachmeldung / Startnummernausgabe 

09.30 Uhr Start Große Schleife (MA - 103km) 

10.30 Uhr Start Mittlere Schleife (HM - 55km) 

11.10 Uhr Start Kleine Schleife (KS - 39km) 

11.35 Uhr Rundendurchfahrt 1. Runde Große Schleife (MA 103km) *neu 

12.35 Uhr Erste Zieleinläufe Mittlere Schleife (HM - 55km) 

12.45 Uhr Erste Zieleinläufe Kleine Schleife (KS - 39km) 

13.30 Uhr Erste Zieleinläufe Große Schleife (MA - 103km) 

16.00 Uhr Siegerehrung alle Distanzen 



Am Renntag bietet das Team Orbea Deutschland einen kostenlosen Radbewachungsservice 
an und stellt verschiedene Orbea Bikes als Testräder zur Verfügung. Bei Interesse einfach in 
der Teamarea am Orbea-Truck vorbeischauen.


----------



## DeLocke (25. Mai 2009)

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag.

Wetter soll ja super werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarschleife (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Saarschleifen-Biker 2009,

hier noch einmal die wichtigsten Termine und Informationen 
zum Bike-Wochenende in Orscholz:

Dienstag 26. Mai 2009 - Anmeldeschluss:
Anmeldeschluss fÃ¼r alle Distanzen! Nachmeldungen sind am Samstag und 
Sonntag bis zum Teilnehmerlimit von 1,200 Personen bei einer zusÃ¤tzlichen 
NachmeldegebÃ¼hr von 5,- â¬ mÃ¶glich.

Samstag 30. Mai 2009 - Pastaparty mit Liveband SCUZZ im Bistro Mirabell: 
17.00 - 19.00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe & Nachmeldung (NachmeldegebÃ¼hr: 5â¬)
19.30 - 23.00 Uhr Pastaparty
19.30 - 20.00 Uhr Halbfinale Bitburger Pannen-KÃ¶nig
20.00 - 20.30 Uhr StreckenprÃ¤sentation auf der groÃen Leinwand
20.30 - 21.00 Uhr Finale & Siegerehrung Bitburger Pannen-KÃ¶nig
Ab 21.00 Uhr Newcomerband SCUZZ live im Bistro Mirabell 

Sonntag 31. Mai 2009 - Renntag: 

07.30 bis 1 Std. vor dem jew. Start Nachmeldung / Startnummernausgabe
09.30 Uhr Start GroÃe Schleife (MA - 103km)
10.30 Uhr Start Mittlere Schleife (HM - 55km)
11.10 Uhr Start Kleine Schleife (KS - 39km)
11.35 Uhr Rundendurchfahrt 1. Runde GroÃe Schleife (MA 103km) *Neu
12.35 Uhr Erste ZieleinlÃ¤ufe Mittlere Schleife (HM - 55km)
12.45 Uhr Erste ZieleinlÃ¤ufe Kleine Schleife (KS - 39km)
13.30 Uhr Erste ZieleinlÃ¤ufe GroÃe Schleife (MA - 103km)
16.00 Uhr Siegerehrung alle Distanzen  

Orbea Radbewachungsservice 

Orbea Deutschland bietet in der Team-Area einen kostenlosen Radbewachungsservice 
an (z.B. fÃ¼r die Zeit der Anmeldung etc.). ZusÃ¤tzlich hat Teamchef Christoph auch ein 
paar Testbikes im Teamtruck dabei. 

Rotwild - Monz 2Rad-Shop Trier 

Wie in den vergangenen Jahren stehen der Monz 2Rad Shop in Zusammenarbeit mit 
Rotwild wieder fÃ¼r den technischen Service vor Ort zur VerfÃ¼gung. 

Ãbernachtung vor Ort 

Bei Fragen zu Ãbernachtung, Camping, Zelten etc. bitte telefonisch an Frau Lackas 
wenden: +49 (0)6865 / 9115130.


----------



## fink ployd (31. Mai 2009)

Das war ja wohl ein geiler Marathon. Da hat ja alles gepasst, Wetter,  Strecke Top-Organisation!   Bravo liebe Organisatoren!

Fink


----------



## atlas (31. Mai 2009)

fink ployd schrieb:


> Das war ja wohl ein geiler Marathon. Da hat ja alles gepasst, Wetter,  Strecke Top-Organisation!   Bravo liebe Organisatoren!
> 
> Fink





Atlas


----------



## EmJay (31. Mai 2009)

Ich war in diesem Jahr etwas enttäuscht von dem Engagement an den Verpflegungsstationen. Bekam man an der ersten noch Wasser gereicht (Iso war wohl grad alle, von halben Bananen auch nix zu sehen) musste man sich an der zweiten gänzlich selbst bedienen.

Aber ansonsten ne top Veranstaltung


----------



## Trekki (31. Mai 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> Ich war in diesem Jahr etwas enttäuscht von dem Engagement an den Verpflegungsstationen. Bekam man an der ersten noch Wasser gereicht (Iso war wohl grad alle, von halben Bananen auch nix zu sehen) musste man sich an der zweiten gänzlich selbst bedienen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ne top Veranstaltung



Ich bin an allen Verpflegungsstationen sehr gut bedient worden, evt. bist Du hinter einer grossen Gruppe gefahren - oder ich habe vor Dir alles abgegriffen.

Jedoch hat mir nicht gefallen, dass ich beim Start als Teilnehmer zweiter Klasse behandelt wurde und mich im hinteren Startblock einordnen musste. So musste ich mich erst durch die 'Lizenzfahrer' durchwühlen.


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Juni 2009)

ich kann mich dem lob nur anschließen. ganz so enthusiastisch wie in st. ingbert letztes jahr wurde man nicht bedient, das stimmt. bin aber auch so nicht verhungert oder verdurstet.

allerdings würde ich lieber 50 euro startgebühr bezahlen als mich mit diesen ganzen fahrtechnisch völlig überforderten holländern zu plagen. das ist echt der einzige große minuspunkt am saarschleifen-marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (1. Juni 2009)

allerdings würde ich lieber 50 euro startgebühr bezahlen als mich mit diesen ganzen fahrtechnisch völlig überforderten holländern zu plagen. das ist echt der einzige große minuspunkt am saarschleifen-marathon.[/QUOTE] 
Aber sonst wars schön, Die Flachländer kennen halt keine Abfahrten.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## fissenid (1. Juni 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich lieber 50 euro startgebühr bezahlen als mich mit diesen ganzen fahrtechnisch völlig überforderten holländern zu plagen. das ist echt der einzige große minuspunkt am saarschleifen-marathon.




man musste verdammt oft schieben weil die Flachländer alles verstopft haben..... schade drum.... ansonsten klasse Veranstaltung!!!


----------



## fink ployd (1. Juni 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> Ich war in diesem Jahr etwas enttäuscht von dem Engagement an den Verpflegungsstationen. Bekam man an der ersten noch Wasser gereicht (Iso war wohl grad alle, von halben Bananen auch nix zu sehen) musste man sich an der zweiten gänzlich selbst bedienen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ne top Veranstaltung





crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich kann mich dem lob nur anschließen. ganz so enthusiastisch wie in st. ingbert letztes jahr wurde man nicht bedient, das stimmt......


Na dann sollten die Organisatoren die ganzen freiwilligen Helfer, die sich den schönen Pfingstsonntag für uns die Zeit um die Ohren geschlagen haben, mal ordlich in den Senkel stellen. Verpflegung nicht auf dem Silbertablett, das geht ja gar nicht bei einer Hobbyveranstaltung!   
Fink


----------



## Da Anhänger (1. Juni 2009)

weiß jemand oder hat jemand fotos von der Mitteldistanz?
die geldgierigen die angeblich soviel von der strecke und den fahrer knipsen bekommen das wohl nicht ganz auf die reihe da macht jeder hobbyfotograf unentgeldlich mehr bilder von den bikern!das sitzen min. 10 fotografen mti hässlich gerellgelben warnwesten mitten auf em trail und knipsen wie blöd nur sehen tut man niergends was davon:-(

gruß


----------



## chris84 (1. Juni 2009)

guck mal ob bei Energis was dabei ist: 

energis Fotogalerie

die machen unentgeltlich ganz ordentliche Fotos


----------



## DeLocke (1. Juni 2009)

Mein Fazit:

Ich war das erste mal dabei und war absolut begeistert. Strecke war echt ein Traum, ein guter Mix aus allem was sich ein Mountainbiker wünscht.

Was in meinen Augen nicht so optimal gelaufen war, waren die Verpflegungsstellen. Ich bin Kurzstrecke gefahren und hab wohl gerade eine schlechte Zeit erwischt, auf jeden Fall war die erste Verpflegung komplett überlaufen. Da bin ich dann auch weitergefahren, hatte keine Lust da 5 Minuten zu warten.

Aber ansonsten eine 1A Veranstaltung. Meiner Meinung nach kann St. Wendel mit der Strecke auch nicht mithalten. Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

P.S. Einige könnten sich mal anständige Flaschenhalter besorgen, die verlorenen Flaschen lagen nämlich immer im Trail rum!


----------



## atlas (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Und wieder einmal haben es die Dussel von firstfotofactory geschafft völlig emotionslose 0815 Fotos von den Teilnehmern zu machen-schade.
Anstatt Bilder auf staubigen Feldwegen zu knipsen(ohne jegliche Bewegung und Action) hätte man sich mal die Mühe machen sollen und an den Trails tolle Pics machen können.

Aber das kann man dem Veranstalter nicht anlasten.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> man musste verdammt oft schieben weil die Flachländer alles verstopft haben..... schade drum.... ansonsten klasse Veranstaltung!!!


Ich finde es ganz mies von Dir so alle niederländischen Gäste so zu beschimpfen. Evtuell mustet Du schieben, weil Du nicht gut genug bist? Ich musste jedenfalls nur 2 mal absteigen: immer auf den Steinen, direkt nach der Schleuse.

Ausserdem ist es Inhaltlich falsch: in meiner ersten Runde hatte ich überall freie fahrt. Laut Ergbnisliste und Trikot-Beschriftung waren um mich herum ca. 80% Niederländer. In der zweiten Runde haben mich einige technisch überforderte Mittelstreckler behindert, meist haben die aber auf zuruf Platz gemacht. Schau mal auf die Nationalität bei der Mittelstrecke.


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Juni 2009)

fink ployd schrieb:


> Na dann sollten die Organisatoren die ganzen freiwilligen Helfer, die sich den schönen Pfingstsonntag für uns die Zeit um die Ohren geschlagen haben, mal ordlich in den Senkel stellen. Verpflegung nicht auf dem Silbertablett, das geht ja gar nicht bei einer Hobbyveranstaltung!
> Fink



Na ja, bei 30,-- bzw. 35,-- Euro Statgeld würde ich nicht mehr von einer Hobby-Veranstaltung sprechen. Dennoch muss jedem klar sein, dass bei der Menge an Startern, Wartezeiten im Trail und an der Verpflegung "normal" sind. 

Sicher haben die Helfer auch diese Jahr wieder Ihr bestes gegeben. Doch wer bei so einem Event schon mal an  der Verpflegung dienst hatte, weiß, dass ein Pulk einfallender Biker schlimmer ist wie ein Schwarm Wanderheuschrecken.


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> guck mal ob bei Energis was dabei ist:
> 
> energis Fotogalerie
> 
> die machen unentgeltlich ganz ordentliche Fotos


Vielen Dank für diesen Tip. Diese Fotos sind ja deutlich besser, das Rennfieber ist hier sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

die Bilder von energis hat ich schon durchgesehn allerdings hat das nicht lange gebraucht bis man merkt dass der nur langdistanzen geknipst hat.solche wie den der für energis knippst müssten öfter da sein! die bilder sind gut, ist oft an schönen stellen trails, technische abfahrten..es sitzten aber sehr viele fotografen auf den trails rum die sah man doch schon vom weitem durch den wald hüpfen in ihren warnwesten!wo sind deren bilder???

gruß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es sitzten aber sehr viele fotografen auf den trails rum die sah man doch schon vom weitem durch den wald hüpfen in ihren warnwesten!wo sind deren bilder???



Das waren bestimmt viele Hobbyfotografen. Deren Bilder werden wir aber nie zu sehen bekommen  Die machen sie nur für sich und ihre Fotowettbewerbe.


----------



## Trekki (2. Juni 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> die Bilder von energis hat ich schon durchgesehn allerdings hat das nicht lange gebraucht bis man merkt dass der nur langdistanzen geknipst hat.


Dann Trainiere mal fleissig bis zum 2010er SBM. Von mir habe ich 5 Fotos gefunden, bin ja auch die Langstrecke gefahren.


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. Juni 2009)

ich fahr die Langdistanz nicht aus dem grund weil ich denk sie nicht zu schaffen soderen weil ich es nicht toll finde 2 fast identische Runden auf nem Marathon zu drehen!

is halt jedem seins.
gruß


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ich fahr die Langdistanz nicht aus dem grund weil ich denk sie nicht zu schaffen soderen weil ich es nicht toll finde 2 fast identische Runden auf nem Marathon zu drehen!
> 
> is halt jedem seins.
> gruß



Ich denke auch das du die GUT schaffen würdest  
Aber bleib aml schön bei Mittel.


----------



## chantre72 (17. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand die Strecke als GPS Track? Ich war "leider" in Urlaub und würde gerne mal die Änderungen zum letzten Jahr fahren.


----------



## DeLocke (17. Juni 2009)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Strecke als GPS Track? Ich war "leider" in Urlaub und würde gerne mal die Änderungen zum letzten Jahr fahren.



Ich hab die Kurzstrecke als GPS


----------



## chantre72 (18. Juni 2009)

Das wär ja mal ein Anfang. Kannst Du sie mir bitte mailen? Email kommt als PM.

Danke!!


----------

